# Anyone read this book about dart frog conservation issues?



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Dendrobatidae, Poison Frogs: The Fantastic Journey through Ecuador, Peru and Colombia., Siegfried P. Christmann

This three-volume work about a family of frogs in the New World is a very unusual book to be published in this field.

With its gripping accounts of the author's travels, it covers a large variety of themes.

Although the book was originally meant for the small circle of people interested in poison tree-frogs (poison-dart frogs), it unexpectedly became a detailed report - directly from the rain forests - on the problems of environmental protection in the Andes countries, on the efforts of the law-makers in the fields of climate, nature, and species protection, and why these efforts will not result in effective protection.



And, finally, the 1,950+ color photos make these three volumes a standard work, of historical significance.

These photographs, taken over a period of 30 years, show areas of primeval forest in Colombia, Ecuador, and Peru, which now exist only in the author's memory.

Soft cover, 622 pages in total, large format 12 x 8 1/2 x 2 1/4 inches in total.



ABOUT THE AUTHOR:

Everything about him is unusual:

His age when publishing this book - starting the six years that it took him to write this book at the age of 70; his subject, as well as the way in which it is discussed at many levels - all of this, in a book which was unusually expensive to produce, for the pleasure of a small group of enthusiasts.

The author is sure to suffer the fate of an outsider, one who puts his foot in it, who thinks differently - in a way which does not conform to the usual pattern - and who asks awkward questions.

He will have to live with the consequences, but that is not unusual for him!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they been around for a while, i think they are out of print now, i have a set, great photographs in there.


----------



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

Sounds fascinating, where might I go about getting this/these book(s)

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpyzooguy (Aug 31, 2007)

I think i have seen these books available on Kingsnake.com in the classified sections, can also try zoobooksales.com and local reptile expos. Im almost positive i saw a book vendor witht hem for sale at the white plains expo here in NY


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

JBR said:


> Sounds fascinating, where might I go about getting this/these book(s)
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


I found them on EBay recently---three-book series.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Pretty price tag on it on amazon.

Amazon.com: Dendrobatidae, Poison Frogs: The Fantastic Journey through Ecuador, Peru and Colombia. (3 VOLUMES SET) (9783939759195): Siegfried P. Christmann: Books


----------

